# Procrastinator, Mantle, Sea Horse, Bayonet



## jjjimi84 (Jul 15, 2020)

Here are a few pedals recently gifted to people I really admire.


My mom asked for a painted pedal and since she is always late I gave her this, the Procrastinator. Standard build hand painted purple locust flower. Built 03/22/2019 and painted 03/16/2020 for her birthday on 03/17/2020.


















I had a lesson with one of my guitar idols and was fortunate to send a few pedals his way, first up is the mantle fuzz. Built 10/23/2019 and painted on 02/11/2020.









Next is the Sea Horse, with the mod to have the led flash with the rate knob. Built 11/06/2018 and painted 03/09/2020.









Last is the Bayonet, I airbrushed orange enamel paint on here then painted this green booger monster. When I was painting his bottom foot the paint had not yet full cured on his head and it ran creating the ARGH letter box, which is kinda hidden by the sustain knob. Built 11/05/2019 and painted 04/07/2020.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 17, 2020)

Excellent!  Such artistic talent!


----------



## jjjimi84 (Jul 17, 2020)

Thank you chuck! I got a bunch of stuff in the works, I just gotta get my ass in gear when it comes to posting.


----------



## steelplayer (Jul 18, 2020)

Great looking builds -- love the artwork!


----------



## P51994 (Aug 20, 2020)

Very nice job !!


----------



## joelorigo (Aug 20, 2020)

Looks good. You're inspiring me to try hand painting.


----------



## Jbanks (Aug 20, 2020)

Awesome work! Love the graphics. For the procrastinator, did you get the 2SK30A transistor? Any link to where if you did?

thanks


----------



## jjjimi84 (Aug 20, 2020)

Jbanks said:


> Awesome work! Love the graphics. For the procrastinator, did you get the 2SK30A transistor? Any link to where if you did?
> 
> thanks



Thank you everyone! I want to say that I did get it and most likely from smallbear. I would ask my mom to check but not her strong suit.

Everyone should try hand painting, at first I was terrible but every build gets better.


----------

